# Verkabelung der Capture / Grafik Card für PS4 und PC. Aber wie?



## mumble_GLL (18. Februar 2017)

*Verkabelung der Capture / Grafik Card für PS4 und PC. Aber wie?*

Hallo Leute

Ich denke seit Tagen darüber nach, wie ich meine Elgato HD60 Pro die zur Zeit normal an der Grafikkarte hängt so umverkabeln kann, 
dass ich den rechten meiner 3 Monitore für PS4 zocken, aufnehmen oder aber streamen kann OHNE immer die Kabel hinten am PC umzustecken. 
Im Moment hängt die Grafikkarte an der Elgato und diese wiederum schickt das Signal an meinen über HDMI angeschlossenen mittleren Monitor. 
Ich häng mal ein Bild an um die aktuelle Situation darzustellen. 
Ich denke, dass ich noch einen DP zu HDMI Adapter brauche für den linken Graka-Anschluss zum rechten Monitor. 
Einen HDMI Switch ( 2 in / 1 out) der allerdings noch nicht angeschlossen ist, habe ich ja bereits wie man auf dem Bild sehen kann. 
Kurz gesagt: Der rechte Screen soll jetzt so eingebunden werden, dass, wenn ich PS4 Zocken will nur auf den Knopf am HDMI Switch drücke und die Elgato erkennt das PS4 Signal und gibt mir mittels der Capture Software zusätzlich das Bild der PS4 auf den Mittleren Screen. 
Rechts: PS4 (wie auf normalen TV) und mitte normales Windows mit PS4 Signal in der Capture Software. 
Ich hoffe, dass es verständlich erklärt ist auch wenn es mehrfach gesagt wurde. 
Wenn ihr eine Lösung für mich habt, wäre es nett, die Links hier zu posten, für die Dinge, die ich dafür brauche.
Ausserdem könnt ihr das von mir gepostete Bild selbst bearbeiten und an euren Post hängen und mir somit erklären wie ich verkabeln muss. 
Vielleicht hab ich ja bereits alles was ich brauche, und seh es einfach nicht. 
Wie den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht zu sehen.

Danke im voraus


----------

